# Winterhandschuhe gesucht



## karmakiller (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
meine Aldi-Winterhandschuhe geben nach ca. 4 Jahren so langsam ihren Geist auf 
Sie haben mir wirklich treue Dienste geleistet, aber die Aldi-Modelle der letzten Saison(s) kann man vergessen, also müssen neue her, da man sie bei denen Temperaturen zur Zeit schon benötigt

den Rest des Jahres fahre ich Specialized BG Modelle (Ridge lang und Sport kurz) mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin 
finde bei den BG-Modellen aber nicht so das richtige...


Die Handschuhe sollten zwar warm ,aber nicht zu warm und vor allem nicht zu dick sein, ich finde es sehr störend in Winterhandschuhen zu schwitzen
Windstopper sollten sie aber haben 
unter 0 Grad fahre ich eigentlich nicht mehr
Farbe: am liebsten schwarz, bitte nichts mit Blümchendekor oder so 

Welche fahrt ihr ? Habt ihr Tipps für mich ?


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

GORE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (22. Oktober 2010)

ähm... geht's vielleicht etwas genauer  ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Oktober 2010)

ich habe ein Paar Gore Windstopper Handschuhe, die sind ziemlich dünn. Drunter ziehe ich ein auch sehr dünnes Paar Seidenhandschuhe, das hält erstaunlich warm, und reichte bisher im Winter für nicht allzulange Touren aus.


----------



## Marcie11 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab ALDI-Winterhandschuhe von letztem Jahr, war damit sehr zufrieden im Winter und werd sie jetzt auch bald wieder rauskramen! Warum meinst Du denn, die taugen nichts mehr?


----------



## DieUrlauberin (22. Oktober 2010)

Pearl Izumi - Lobster. Nicht ganz billig, aber top!


----------



## Triptube (23. Oktober 2010)

GIRO hat sehr gute Winter- bzw. Übergangshandschuhe.
Pearl Izumi und Cannondale haben in dem Bereich auch ein großes Angebot,
Ich trage seit jahren z.B. von Pearl Izumi einen ganz dünnen Unterhandschuh und seit letzten Herbst einen Winddichten GIRO Handschuh (Ambient).
Die gibt es auch als Lady version Candela. 
Grofa.com bzw. de
Giro.com 

Happy trail's !

Stefan


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wie meine Gore heißen - sie sind dünn, sie sind griffig, sie sind warm. Und wenn es wirklich extrem kalt ist, ziehe auch ich seidene Unterhandschuhe drunter - oder gleich Skihandschuhe an.


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2010)

Roeckl mit Windstopper...


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

ja , fahre beo 0 grad - minus 15 grad auch roeckl (die dicke variante ) mit windstopper . sind gut , aber nach ca. 1 stunde werden auch da - langsam- die flossen  kalt ...


----------



## Triathletin007 (23. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ja , fahre beo 0 grad - minus 15 grad auch roeckl (die dicke variante ) mit windstopper . sind gut , aber nach ca. 1 stunde werden auch da - langsam- die flossen  kalt ...



Wenns Dir zu kalt wird, fährste zu langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

...das könnte passieren , ja   oder der wind ist schneller , als ich    ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Oktober 2010)

naja, heute hatte ich die Windstopper+Seidenhandschuh drunter an, das war berghoch ganz angenehm, aber bergab wurde das dann schon zu frisch.
In einem Radladen habe ich heute ein Paar Vaude Handschuhe gesehen 3-Finger-Modell, ziemlich dick gefüttert, ich glaube die wären super wenn es richtig kalt wird. Daumen und Zeigefinger sind einzeln, die restlichen zusammen. Das hält warm 

Ein beheizter Bremsgriff würde auch helfen, oder nicht bremsen


----------



## karmakiller (23. Oktober 2010)

danke schon mal für eure Anregungen, 
Izumi Lobster fallen aus meinem Suchprofil raus, sind mir zu dick und zu klobig, ich denke auch dass man mit denen eher bei Minusgraden fährt, denn die sehen so aus als würden sie warm halten  

zu klobig dürfen sie auf gar keinen Fall sein, schließlich muß ich ja noch meinen ipod bedienen können  
ich habe welche von Gore im Auge und werde morgen wohl mal wieder in Ruhe bei hibike shoppen gehen


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe viele Varianten ausprobiert. Die Lobster von Pearl ist für mich zu dick und klobig sind aber ok in der Stadt. Und meine Daumen frieren darin!  Ein Tipp aus dem Forum (irgendwo) hat der Hammerwinter 09-10 für mich gerettet. Probiere es mit einen dünnen Latex Handschuhe unter deinen Winterhandschuhe. Schwitzten ist praktisch vorprogrammiert - aber es hält warm- wenigsten für eine weile. 

Die Roeckel mit Windstopper hab ich im Auge. Die waren gerade bei Städler im Angebot aber nicht in meiner Größe.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

...der lobster is zum schnellen schalten auch eher ungeeignet , denk´ich, oder  ...!!??


----------

